# Freshly Manicured Cola & ISO Hash Oil pics....



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Here are the new pics, freshly manicured. And, a shot of the hash oil I whipped up with the leaves and immature buds.
More pics at the HARVESTING SECTION (pre manicure....)
Strain is "BIG RED"


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice bud bro!!
Enjoy the smoke.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 20, 2007)

Woohoo beautiful Capt!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 20, 2007)

Sweet!  Look at that thing!


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Vote 4 Me 4 Bpotm!!!!!!!!


----------



## medicore (Sep 20, 2007)

How did you seperate the hash from the leaves?


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

Iso Alcohol from WalGreens


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

looks good nice buds,, that oil will be killer,,congrats on your crop out


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 21, 2007)

wicked bud there capt


----------



## KaptainKronic (Sep 21, 2007)

:cool2: From one Kaptain to another......Sweet buds bro.:headbang2::aok:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 21, 2007)

Awsome to look at bud, smoke any yet? Looks like a nice high.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, MeNtal PAtiENt. A Test Nug that was quick dried and smoked last night got my wife and I F*ed Up.......


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*Looking great Capt. Hey mang there is a trick to getting your ISO a nice golden color instead of black. *

*In the past we let it dry until it was crisp. We would then crush it all almost into a powder then do the ISO. Everytime we did it this way it turned out black. *

*Fast foward to the present. Now when we harvest we take all our fresh trimmings stick them in a freeze bag seal it up put it in another bag and stick it in the freezer. When we decide we wanna make some OIL we just pull out a bag stick it in a bowl and let it dry for like 2 days. Don't let it dry all the way like half/half then do your ISO run. For the most part you can make two runs off one batch. Gonna have to update my ISO thread sometime i guess.  *


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey TBG. Thanks. Yeah the Hash Oil I made wasn't any better than scraping resin, IMHO. Got me REAL high for about ten minutes, then a wicked headache. Won't make it like that again. I'll try your recommendations on this next plant. Due in a week and a half. Do you have any suggestions for making something better in quality than ISO Hash? Would like something closer to the real thing if possible....... Again, Thnx.


----------



## JerseyFreshB (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice lookin buds, man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*If you wanna make some good stuff you will have to spend some cash and get some Bubble Bags.  *


			
				Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Hey TBG. Thanks. Yeah the Hash Oil I made wasn't any better than scraping resin, IMHO. Got me REAL high for about ten minutes, then a wicked headache. Won't make it like that again. I'll try your recommendations on this next plant. Due in a week and a half. Do you have any suggestions for making something better in quality than ISO Hash? Would like something closer to the real thing if possible....... Again, Thnx.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 21, 2007)

Is Oil made with butane better than the ISO thing?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh Capt my Capt.......Carpe Dium with that bud! And shoot some over my way when ready


----------



## Mutt (Sep 22, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> Is Oil made with butane better than the ISO thing?



I prefer it, but ISO is safer IMO. Nothing "pressurized"


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 22, 2007)

Thnx, Mutt. Is there a post on how to make Hash Oil with Butane somewhere?


----------



## choking_victim (Sep 22, 2007)

Definatly looks fruity..tell me how it tastes...never tried big red.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 22, 2007)

No prob, Choke. I am 2 days into the drying process. I figure on it taking 5-6 before they are dry enough to cure. Want to let them cure at least a coupla weeks befor I judge the taste. The high is great. (test nug yesterday)


----------



## jb247 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been harvesting my outdoor crop (2 good sized plants) and I have to do my pics, before I post...but...I took 1/2 oz of the trim and popcorn budz and made a batch of cooking oil from it, by putting the product into a fry pan, after freezing the product. Then I covered it with a couple of pints of cooking oil (canola). I gently heated the oil for 45 mins. and ran the results thru a colander, then a gold coffee filter to remove the particulate matter. I ended up with a very green oil. I made a batch of brownies with a third of a cup of this oil and wooooah. Got totally blasted for 4-5 hrs on one 2"x2" chunk of brownie...I really like eating ganga laced foods...really really...:huh: :aok: 


Peace...j.b.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 23, 2007)

jb247: THNX. Awesome suggestion....


----------

